# Something is finally working



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I was so tired of years of trying to lose weight and pretty much staying the same or getting heavier. On July 16th, I did a google search for "body type diet" and found several sites with lots of information. I did a test and found that my body is ruled by my thyroid (I've told the doctors for years that I thought something was amiss with my thyroid, but the tests came back normal...I had one doctor last year who said that he thought it was over-active as opposed to under-active...I guess he was sort of right). I started eating how it was recommended, and have lost 7 1/2 pounds in 10 days. Now, I'm sure that such drastic weight-loss is not going to continue for long, but as long as it keeps going down steadily, I'm tickled beyond belief.

I was at 172 on July 16th and was 164.5 this morning. I only have 19 1/2 pounds to go until I reach my goal weight, so I'm optimistic and feeling great.

I realized that it was time to step it into gear when I noticed that every un-posed picture that my son took of me looked absoluetly horrid (he likes to walk around with the camera and just snaps random pictures). When I get a few more pounds off, I'll post an "after" pic and the picture that my son took that sent me over the edge.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

YAHOOOO!!!!! :clap: :bouncy:
Congratulations on finding something that works FOR YOU! It's so bloody hard to read all the success stories from a diet site..try the thing..and by GOD stick to the diet...and see no progress! When I've done it in the past, and seen no results..or just can't stay on the diet...I feel like an absolute FAILURE! and then of course, I'd go eat bread or icecream 

GO MAMMABOOH!!!! Rah! Rah! We need to listen to our bodies, and NOT what someone else tells us. (to a point....)

(and yah...those candid photos are EYEopeners!


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

SUCH great news! And such a great feeling, right?

Cheering you on!

Cindyc.


----------



## DoubleBee (Nov 13, 2006)

I'm curious. What test did you do?


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

My sister went to an endrocrinologist about the goiter on her thyroid. He ran the tests, which were in the normal range. He told her she was fine, nothing wrong with her thyroid. But, he couldn't explain why she had a goiter! The tests compare you with "average". What is normal for your body may not be normal for other people. BTW, she is feeling better now that she is taking liquid iodine.

I'm glad you found something that works for you. Where can we find this thyroid diet?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

I can't seem to find the exact test I took on-line, but there are quite a few of them if you just do a google search for "body type diet".

The menu that I printed out was this...

BREAKFAST Two eggs, any style; Â½ slice toast, 1 tsp. butter; decaffeinated coffee or raspberry tea (WAIT FOUR HOURS)

LUNCH Large green salad with diet dressing (no spice or cream); 1 tsp. butter, four ounces poultry or fish; choice of 1 slice whole-grain bread, Â½ cup of either bulghur wheat, brown rice, or millet; 1 cup skim milk, raspberry tea (WAIT SIX HOURS)

DINNER Four ounces chicken, fish, turkey, lamb, organ meat, or lean beef; raw or steamed vegetables; choice of 1 slice whole-grain bread, Â½ cup of either bulghur wheat, brown rice, or millet; 1 cup skim milk, raspberry tea

I abhor milk, so I take a calcium supplement instead. Yesterday, I dropped the bread and ate a banana with breakfast. It's working great so far. My voracious appetite has been subdued tremendously, and I'm tickled to death. It is no fun to be ravenous all the time!


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Maura said:


> My sister went to an endrocrinologist about the goiter on her thyroid. He ran the tests, which were in the normal range. He told her she was fine, nothing wrong with her thyroid. But, he couldn't explain why she had a goiter! The tests compare you with "average". What is normal for your body may not be normal for other people. BTW, she is feeling better now that she is taking liquid iodine.
> 
> I'm glad you found something that works for you. Where can we find this thyroid diet?


I went to the doctor last year because I had strep throat. He felt around and thought that I had some thyroid issues too. He sent me for some further testing because he really thought I might have thyroid nodules. The specialist couldn't find anything out of the ordinary. I had some enlarged lymph nodes, but he said that it could take quite a while for them to shrink after having strep. I'm not sure what was going on.


----------

